# Hitlers atlantic wall



## oldscrote (Sep 16, 2011)

This item will be of interest to a lot of members here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-10632543


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2011)

Very interesting article and good to see that groups are starting to preserve it.
Cheers, Olds.


----------

